# I'm having diarrhea when taking more than 120g of Protein! Help!



## rambusanna (Sep 24, 2009)

I've tried eating veggies, fruits, and everything. My stools aren't consistent. One day it's good and the next day it's lose again. It happens when I consume more than 120g of protein. How do I fix this??


----------



## Marat (Sep 24, 2009)

How long have you been tracking your protein intake?


----------



## rambusanna (Sep 24, 2009)

I recently started taking protein shakes like a month ago. I have been tracking it since then. Could it be the milk that I add to the shakes?


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ever get checked to see if you're lactose intolerant?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

I hate to break it to you, but you sound lactose intolerant to me.  The milk and the protein are most likely the culprit.  I used to take regular old whey(yea it was concentrate and blends) when i knew i was LI and thought just milk was the issue.  I didnt know at the time WHEY too was from milk.  

I have since switched to isopure(expensive, tasted like rocks, but worked) then to all the whey(All The Whey | Whey Protein Supplements for Bodybuilding and Health) which is half the price of isopure and tastes a million times better(granted i did make a 50lb purchase).  I have been using lactose free milk with my whey protein isolate and been more or less gas free.  Its hard to determine if the gas i get is from any of the above since i, just like everyone else likes to have contests if you know what i mean.

Contact all the whey and buy a sample pack of protein.  Cheap enough to give it a shot.

I feel for you man.
kris


----------



## Floods7 (Sep 24, 2009)

then stop taking that much...LOL


----------



## Built (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you consuming 120g of protein in total for the day, or 120g from shakes?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought it but i didnt ask this either.  Are you consuming 120g at one time.  That happens when i eat a 55oz steak too.
kris


----------



## rambusanna (Sep 25, 2009)

No no! I am not consuming 120g of protein in one sitting. Thats stupid! It happens when I consume 120g or so of protein in total, not just from shakes. I am going to not drink milk for a couple of days and see if that helps. I've drank milk since I was a kid and never had issues. Right now I am drinking fat free milk, and I heard that could be an issue with absorption because of the lack of fat. That would suck to not drink milk because that is a good source of protein. I'll try no milk at all for a few days first and then maybe slowly try 2% milk or something.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 25, 2009)

Dont get rid of milk, just drink lactose free and see if that helps.  Post the type or protein you are using too, this can be the issue alongside with the milk.  I doubt its high protein that is causing this.  You can always go a few days eating tuna, steak, chicken, etc... to test your "protein" theory.  

For myself, i drink darigold lactose free or lactaid milk.  Both are made without the rBST hormone.(ive seen others, but dont claim not having rBST).

2% Lactose Free Milk

LACTAID® - Browse the LACTAID® Product Pantry

Give it all a shot.  Check back in.  Dont forget to eliminate the protein powder when you eliminate milk


----------



## rambusanna (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the support and the information. I will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## rambusanna (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to mention the type of protein. I am taking SEI's Max Protein. The blue tub that they sell at GNC. However, I did just recently order a tub of ON's 100% Whey from Mass Nutrition. Hopefully that will be better.


----------



## rambusanna (Sep 26, 2009)

I didn't drink any milk today and I had good stools. I guess I am Lactose Intolerant. Thanks for the help. I guess I am going to try the lactose free milk.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Sep 27, 2009)

rambusanna said:


> I didn't drink any milk today and I had good stools. I guess I am Lactose Intolerant. Thanks for the help. I guess I am going to try the lactose free milk.



i same the same in that i have drank milk since i was a kid and tons of it, but over the last week, i seem to spend alot of time on the can if i drink milk or have cheese, i was trying to narrow it down to what it was thinking it was something else, but i think i a have become LI.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sorry but I had to laugh.


----------

